# Oppo Blue Ray player review



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Finally the new Oppo BR player has been review and looks to be ready to be shipped soon.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/blu-ray-players/647-oppo-bdp-83-blu-ray-player.html


----------



## danncer (Apr 19, 2008)

Drunkonjackclassic said:


> Finally the new Oppo BR player has been review and looks to be ready to be shipped soon.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/blu-ray-players/647-oppo-bdp-83-blu-ray-player.html


According to the Oppo Web site, new orders will ship some time next week. However, a few of us on this forum have already been ejoying our BDP-83 Blu-ray players for a while.:neener:


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

danncer said:


> According to the Oppo Web site, new orders will ship some time next week. However, a few of us on this forum have already been ejoying our BDP-83 Blu-ray players for a while.:neener:


Don't be a little tease ......tell us how you like it. :begging:


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm thinking of modding mine soon, but as regards to the stock unit; I love it!

It's nice having pretty much every format at your fingertips (I listen to a lot of DVD-A and SACD) with one player. The HDMI bitstreaming is really nice too. As far as picture quality, I thought Blu-rays looked slightly better than the PS3 and DVD's looked moderately better (very noticable).

Plus, I admit, there is some not-so-small amount of pleasure when my 805 reads "DTS-HD MSTR." :goodvibes:

As stock, I'm sure there are many necessary upgrades to be made, but color me impressed by all the things that this unit can do.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

:whs: I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## soloz2 (Feb 13, 2008)

for the price I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I see one of these in my future.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't believe there are this many people on the forom that own this and have been silent about it. You guys are spending to much time at the avtar hottie thread.

So how do you like the standard cd playback ? That was a negative with the past units in my opinion. 

I see one of these landing here soon .:applause:


----------



## wesley63 (May 25, 2008)

I've had mine for 3-4 weeks now. I love it for CD play back. Much better than the OPPO 970HD that it replaced.

It has a USB 2.0 port in the front for watching Divx or photo slide shows. The older 970 had a USB 1.1 port, which had trouble keeping up with bright areas with motion in Divx movies. Explosions and fire would bring the poor player to a stand still while it tried to read and decode. The faster USB 2.0 will read anything and produce an excellent picture.

The upscaler is good. Although I am watching it on an older HD set that only has component and 1080i. So I can't watch up-scaled commercial movies (unless I rip an unprotected copy.)

The only thing that I have found that I don't like is that there is an electronic pop between tracks on many SACDs. OPPO has had this problem since the 970. I don't know if it has ever been fixed on any of their players. The last firmware on the 970 actually skipped the pause between tracks and replaced it with a pop. This was the case with many of my PentaTone classical recordings.

Jim


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I absolutely love mine. I don't think another blu-ray player can/will replace it in my system for a very long time, especially under the $1000 price range. I think that the next player will replace mine, will likely be Oppo's next iteration (if/when there is one).

The upscaler impresses me also. I still really won't watch standard DVDs anymore, but if I do, I know that it will look much better than I remembered them before.


----------



## soloz2 (Feb 13, 2008)

Drunkonjackclassic said:


> I can't believe there are this many people on the forom that own this and have been silent about it. You guys are spending to much time at the avtar hottie thread.
> 
> So how do you like the standard cd playback ? That was a negative with the past units in my opinion.
> 
> I see one of these landing here soon .:applause:


I've posted that I have one... where were you?


It's great. much better than the 980H I was using before in my HT. A friend came to demo my ELT525T's and said they sounded compressed. I told him it was the source, not the speakers knowing what the elt's sounded like when I put my Music Hall CD25 in place of the Oppo. He didn't believe me so next time he came over I had the bdp83 and I pulled out the cd25. Lets put it this way. The modded music hall cd25 is better than the oppo, but for 2x the price I would hope it would be! But on the other hand the differences are subtle and the oppo does not embarass itself. Both using analog output


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I want to do have some mods done to the 83 to improve the analog output stage. I am very impressed with what the Oppo-83 can do, stock, but there's still plenty of room for improvement in the sound.

I had the 980H also before I had the BDP-83 and it definitely was a noticeable improvement.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Don't rule out the external DAC route either. I have a Channel Islands VDA-2 and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't post here much, but that should change. Anyway, the 83 is an excellent player. The SACD pop issue was corrected in the last firmware update. I've got an older AVR as a pre/pro for HT and a dedicated 2 channel pre for that. While not audiophile grade over analog, it's not far off. I find the output stage from it's dedicated 2 channel analog outs, which has the superior DAC and higher voltage, is a tad strong on my gear. It biases the sound toward bass and masks the midrange. 2 channel out of the MCH outs with the lesser output voltage sounds more balanced. That's with my gear and with limited testing. It's a big improvement from the Oppo DVD players and Sony BD player (for both audio and video) I previously owned. BD is fast, DVD upscaling is astounding with better transfers...almost BD quality. Most owners and reviewers think Oppo hit it out of the park with this player.


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

Jon Liu said:


> I want to do have some mods done to the 83 to improve the analog output stage. I am very impressed with what the Oppo-83 can do, stock, but there's still plenty of room for improvement in the sound.
> 
> I had the 980H also before I had the BDP-83 and it definitely was a noticeable improvement.


Jon, you should check out Ric Shultz at tweakaudio.com, he has some great mods for the Oppo, at relatively cheap to a > $1K mods that use the AKM 32-bit DAC's and more.

I've had two mods of his, as well as his own designed Millenium DAC (1A) and IMO all were fantastic for the $.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

I've had my BDP-83 review online for a while now - first posted it at the stat of the EAP, and I've updated it since then to reflect the production firmware. It's a great player.


----------



## geekinthehood (Feb 10, 2009)

gonk said:


> I've had my BDP-83 review online for a while now - first posted it at the stat of the EAP, and I've updated it since then to reflect the production firmware. It's a great player.


Thanks, that was a very thorough review. I'll be getting one of these in the future.


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

gonk said:


> I've had my BDP-83 review online for a while now - first posted it at the stat of the EAP, and I've updated it since then to reflect the production firmware. It's a great player.


Great reveiw. You covered it all. When they include the money printing feature I'm down for two of these. I'll keep saving for the time being.


----------

